# Commercial electrician moving states



## Chris1583 (Jun 16, 2021)

So I'm in the state of Washington and I'm about to card out for my 01. Long story short I want to move to Idaho buuuut it seems that I would have to start an apprenticeship there as they do not recognize Washington hours or certificates etc. Correct me if I'm wrong but my research on this matter keeps coming up thumbs down haha

I find it hard to believe that if a licensed journeyman had to move states that he wouldn't be able to work a journeyman. Has anybody else gone through this? If so what kind of process did you go through? 

Thank you all


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Chris1583 said:


> So I'm in the state of Washington and I'm about to card out for my 01. Long story short I want to move to Idaho buuuut it seems that I would have to start an apprenticeship there as they do not recognize Washington hours or certificates etc. Correct me if I'm wrong but my research on this matter keeps coming up thumbs down haha
> 
> I find it hard to believe that if a licensed journeyman had to move states that he wouldn't be able to work a journeyman. Has anybody else gone through this? If so what kind of process did you go through?
> 
> Thank you all


I moved to CO from PA and they did not accept my papers, I could of challenged them and maybe won. Even if I won they required x amount of refresher courses no matter what is what I was told. I went and worked for a utility water department to get around it.
Every state is different

Good luck

Cowboy


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

Chris1583 said:


> So I'm in the state of Washington and I'm about to card out for my 01. Long story short I want to move to Idaho buuuut it seems that I would have to start an apprenticeship there as they do not recognize Washington hours or certificates etc. Correct me if I'm wrong but my research on this matter keeps coming up thumbs down haha
> 
> I find it hard to believe that if a licensed journeyman had to move states that he wouldn't be able to work a journeyman. Has anybody else gone through this? If so what kind of process did you go through?
> 
> Thank you all


 Chris, having been in this same situation @ one time as obtaining state journeyman license in other states. Seeing that Montana, still excepts Washington State License as ENDORSEMENT to apply in taking Montana State Electrical Journeyman Test. (the way in getting around requirement)

Montana State, being in license reciprocity w/ State of Idaho.

But in this reciprocity situation Chis, Montana State will require you in holding WA Journeyman certification for one year (your 01 certification) and also scoring 75% or better on WA exam.

Sad to say, I'm not personally aware of additional way(s).. or/a "quick-fix" getting around Idaho's requirement situation Chris.

Hopefully one day in the near future, WA State will activate License Reciprocity w/ other States again.


----------



## A Good Electrician (May 29, 2011)

https://www.nccer.org › news-research › reciprocity-map


This site is very cool. You can click on any state and it will explain the Electrician reciprocity rules for that state. Spoiler alert. You're right about Washington. Sucks.

"I ain't the best, but I ain't the worst either. Eh, I'm pretty Good I guess."


----------

